# beavis and 2 buttheads tarpon fishing



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

Friday I invited beavis and captnron to go tarpon fishing with me and oddly enough they showed up on time. Well actually beavis was on time. Ron stumbled in fashionably late as they say, but he had the cooler with the beer in it so we had no choice but to wait on the good captn.   So off we were... here's the customary sunrise shot, only RJ managed to get my ugly mug in the pic too, which offers a stark contrast to the otherwise natural beauty of the great outdoors.  










As has been the case so far this season the tarpon were not really cooperating. We all took turns on the casting platform with nary a few shots at rolling fish. Most of the rollers were done by 9am or there about, so after that we were relegated to the art of relentless blind casting 12wt flyrods. 

Somewhere around my 300th cast I get hit by a decent sized fish (60-80lbs). He/she jumped and tailwalked at the strike then made a sweeping dog leg to the right before doing some sort of reverse, tail up, flip backwards on its head kind of thing to ultimately throw the hook.  :-? Sorry, but you'll have to try to imagine what that might have looked like. 

By the time RJ got the camera ready all he got was this one where you can see where the fish boiled the water as it made that clockwise run to the right. 










Apparently after talking with some of the guide boats out there we were the only ones to actually jump a fish that day. Actually, there was a boat barely 50 yds to the right of the picture who saw the whole show and reported it via mobile phone to the other captains who were too far away to see it first hand. So we do have witnesses.  

As a consolation of sorts I did manage to dig up another oldie of me doing the tarpon thing. That bridge on the horizon is Indian Key, more widely known as where Robbie's is.


----------



## Canoeman (Jul 23, 2008)

One jump is infinitely better than no jumps.


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

What a nice shot that first picture would have been.


----------



## beavis (Dec 11, 2006)

wait a minute, I thought I took a few without yur mug in the frame, 

or were those outta focus


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

> wait a minute, I thought I took a few without yur mug in the frame,
> 
> or were those outta focus


RJ, there were 2 others but they came out under exposed. The one I posted had the best exposure and colors with only the req'd pp being raw to jpg conv. The others would require some work in PP to lighten up and bring some color back. Here's the lighter one


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Every time someone brings up slow tarpon fishing I tell them about your 12 wt blind casting and they just shake their head and say something like, "not me that guy is nuts or doesn't know what he's doing". I usually chuck and then get a look like I am the stupid one. Nice to see it paid off again.


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2010)

> Every time someone brings up slow tarpon fishing I tell them about your 12 wt blind casting and they just shake their head and say something like, "not me that guy is nuts or doesn't know what he's doing". I usually chuck and then get a look like I am the stupid one. Nice to see it paid off again.


"Intense" would be the word I would use to describe him.  They shake their heads because they don't know any better, just like the fish.  Let's just say a prominent captain who is well known in those parts for catching Tarpon on the fly made it a point to approach him at the ramp to complement him for the hard work and achievement.  Just imagine that from a Beavis and two butt heads poling a messican crab boat.


----------

